# Failed Microsoft Security Update (KB928365)



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

I received Microsoft updates Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 2.0 (KB928365) and one other(actually 6 updates were recevied and only two remain to be troublesome.)


Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 2.0 (KB928365) fails to install. Tried to restart computer by "Turn Off Computer" but XP tries to install the updates before shutting down. When I restart, the Update badge is present. When I run the updates, it fails to install.

Microsoft page says to remove update via "Add/Remove Programs" but it doesn't show up there (suspect that's because it failed to inistall.)

Microsoft page implies I should at .NET 2.0 so I tried updating my .NET 1.0.... Update failed.

Tried to install .NET 1.1 update.... install failed.

Seems I can't update .NET nor install the automatic security update nor eliminate the update icon.

Anybody care to comment??

Regards

figgepop


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

figgepop said:


> Anybody care to comment??


Only to say that the same has just happened to me, and I suspect others as well. If I find out what has happened I'll let you know.


----------



## Calicoe (May 5, 2005)

Add me to the list. Has anybody found out how to update .net framework 2.0?
I have 2 of them in my add/remove prgs. list. One I can remove the other has no change/remove option.


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

Weird, it worked for me, but i only received 5 updates. Maybe i already had one don't know lol. But i didn't have my firewall up at the time, i don't know if that has any influence.


----------



## ratchet (Jun 19, 2007)

This is a lot of work, however, it does work!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

ratchet said:


> This is a lot of work, however, it does work!


Thanks for that. ray: When I get the chance I'll try it out. Anyone else who tries it post back here to say how they got on.


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

To eliminate the automatic update installtion process at shutdown, I disabled automatic updates:

Start -- Settings -- Control Panel -- Automatic Updates 

Check "Turn off Automatic Updates"

Click Apply then Okay.


You will get a warning from the Update Icon and it will turn red. You may also receive a warning from your security software. Do not fix.

You can safely turn off your PC without it attempting to install the updates.

When you power back up you can:


Start -- Settings -- Control Panel -- Automatic Updates 

Check "Notify me but automatically download or install them."

Click Apply then Okay.


The Update Icon will likely re-appear but only informing you of the availablity of updates and the icon should be yellow.

If your security software flagged you for diabling updates, that should clear as well.

Still don't have a solution for the .NET Framework 2.0 update issue but at least I can shut down the computer while awaiting a resolution.

Regards.


----------



## Calicoe (May 5, 2005)

OK lets see if I can add a little help here. I was failing KB928365 & KB928366. I used the ms tool kits "Windows Install Cleaner" to remove .net 1.0 & .net 2.0. I down loaded & installed 3.0 and then re-installed 2.0 and the KB928366 update went in without a problem. I don't think the 1.0 version is needed but I went and re-installed that too. and the KB928365 update also went with no problem.
I hope this helps.
Pete


----------



## rickatnight11 (Jul 13, 2007)

I am not a big fan of Windows Update. It is slow, bulky, and often errors out. A great website has created an alternate update system specifically for Mozilla Firefox users who prefer not to use Internet Explorer (the only browser Windows Updates works on.) Feel free to try it out here:

http://windowsupdate.62nds.com/

The site does install an extension to run, but having used it on many different machines I have not found any adverse effects and consider it completely safe.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Install this and see if it works: *NET Framework 3.0*

If not, post your errors found in Event Viewer (details) (Start>Run>type: *eventvwr.msc* press Enter).


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

Installed Framework .NET V3.0 per Kalim.

Retrieved updates from Microsoft.

Update KB928365 still fails.

Event log entry below:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 2.0 (KB928365).

No error given in Update Installation window.

Regards.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Why did you try and install NET Framework 2.0 when you just installed 3.0?

You only need 3.0 - if you have 3.0 and it installs, then ignore that KB update. Version 3.0 is newer and offers more features aswell as those of v2.0. If you have 3.0 installed, you don't need to update it and you're fine. :wink:


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

Specifically, "I" did not recommend NET Framework 2.0 update.... the Microsoft update checker proposed it after checking my system for update requirements....along a few other updates. All other updates took.

The down side to not attempting to load all Microsoft recommended updates is that the Microsoft automatic update icon always remains active even though its set to only notify me updates are available.

Should I delete all versions of NET Framework other than 3.xx??

Regards.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes, you're right it will. You can uninstall v2.0 and keep v3.0. That should settle the update notification, but try it and see how it goes. :wink:


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

Well there's a hitch in the get-along. I cannot Uninstall NET Framework v1.x or NET Framework v2.x.

Microsoft NET Framework 2.0 Setup says it needs the installation package in order to uninstall.

Event Viewer shows an Information Event: Product: Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 -- Installation failed.

Same thing for NET Framework v1.x and all patches/updates associated with NET Framework 1.x. and 2.x.

Regards.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

That means Windows has partially installed the update.

Get into Safe Mode, uninstall v3.0 and try to install v2.0. Use this to aid you in uninstalling: Windows Installer Cleanup Utility


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

I was able to uninstall .NET Framework v3.0 without any trouble (although I had to do it in normal rather safe mode.)

Attempted to uninstall NET Framework 2.0 and it still fails uninstall. 

Attempted to uninstall NET Framework v2.x patches/updates... failed to uninstall.

Attempted to install .NET Framework 2.0 and it fails install.

Reluctant to just puck away in the Windows Install Clean-up program. Last time some one advised I delete items (for another problem) in the installer I had problems with subsequent programs and ended removing or reinstalling several other programs to clear the constant installer window pop-ups.

Of additional note, I did some reading on Microsoft's page regarding removal of NET Framework v1.x. Seems to be a very complicated process requiring editing of registries and a few other items before invoking Windows Install Clean-up program to remove the older version.

Frankly, being an all-thumbs novice at Windows, I'm a little fearful I'll mess up the rest of my system by forced removal of the older .NET programs.

Currently I have .NET v1.x and .NET v2.x (and their updates) present on the Add/Remove Programs list. .NET v3.0 has been removed.


Any thoughts/comments.

Regards.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

This post is from the Microsoft Discussion Groups.



> Subject: SOLUTION to the .net "failed to install" update 7/12/2007 1:35 PM PST
> 
> By: georgef In: microsoft.public.windowsupdate
> 
> ...


I'm in the middle of following this and so far everything seems to be working. The Windows Installer Clean Up utility removed v 1.1, 2.0 and 3.0 without having to edit the registry. 
Whilst I was writing this the updates were being installed. I'm glad to say it was successful.:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*figgepop:* In XP you cannot remove v1.1, well you can but it's usually pointless and is a troublesome task, as it's part of the OS.

Your problem is obviously not as many others have experienced, as you cannot uninstall the product - it left no uninstaller yet it's installed in the registry.

I'll have to do some searching up tomorrow now, it's late here and I have to get going as I'm on duty in 7 hours. Meanwhile, maybe others with online access can help further.

For the moment, download, unzip and run the EXE in this *tool*. It should delete all NET Framework installations on your system. Have NET Framework 1.1, 2.0 and 3.0 downloaded to your system before that.

After it finishes restart the system and try installing NET Framework 3.0. See if it removes them. It's very powerful and used as a *last* resort by Microsoft technical helpdesk, but it does have some quirks.


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

Kalim,

Just prior to your posting I received the 10:16PM posting from JohnthePilot and started that process.

That process (with a caveat) seems to have addressed the nasty update from Microsoft (KB928365).

Reagrds.


----------



## figgepop (Jul 4, 2007)

Seems all clear. George's process sequence had to be modified, but it looks like I'm all clear.

The process modification occurs after Step 5 and goes as below:



Steps:
1) Go to the control panel and select the add/remove software tool
then TRY and remove everything with .NET in the name. If you can
remove everything go to step 3. If you cannot remove everything go to
step 2.

2) Go and download the windows installer clean up tool at:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

run the windows installer clean up tool and BE CAREFUL to only select
the .NET items from the list and remove them. Note: this will likely
leave the names as "dead links" in the Add/Remove Software list
(ahhh ...Microsoft thoroughness at its best) but not to worry they
will do no harm and will get fixed when we finish. It's possible to
clean them up but let's stay out of the registry 

3) Go and get the file "dotnetfx.exe" this is ".NET 1.1" from:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

install it.

4) Go and get the file "NDP1.1sp1-KB867460-X86.exe" this is the ".NET
1.1 service pack 1" from: my personal website (JUST KIDDING,
RELAX...get everything of course from a microsoft.com domain)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

install it.

5) Install the SECURITY patch, the dreaded KB928366, we have all grown
to hate. You can install it from the Windows Update program (be sure
to ONLY select the KB928366 patch and NOTHING else, we dont want to
put back 2.0 or 3.0 yet). It's OK go ahead and click ...it will be
alright...you can do it...it's just one more time... 

5A) Restart.

5B) Download .NET Framework 2.0 http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-4362-4B0D-8EDD-AAB15C5E04F5&displaylang=en
(This is the x86 version and a US link)
(NOTE:::: 
You will notice that the NET Framework v2.0 update file bears the same filename as NET Framework v1.1 (dotnetfx.exe) thus you may have to allow the v2.0 to overwrite the v1.1 download file.)

5C) Re-run the Windows Update and install prescribed updates including Microsoft Security Update (KB928365).

5D) Restart.

6) Now you can add NET Framework 3.0 if you desire
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0B-F857-4A14-83F5-25634C3BF043&displaylang=en
(This is the x86 version and a US link)
(NOTE:::: Net Framework v3.0 bears a unique filename.)

7) Restart.



The Event Log -- Applications shows all installations successful.
Add/Remove Programs shows all three versions of .NET present (although I'm at a loss as to why I would need all three versions present and usable.)


Regards and thanks to all for your attention and help.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

OK. When writing my post, John hadn't posted and I had to leave. I didn't refresh and I didn't have time to look over before leaving for duties elsewhere. :sigh:

Looking over it, it was most likely the update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 1.1 Service Pack 1 which caused the problems. That's why you had to uninstall as much as possible of all the NET Frameworks and get to that stage to install it.

I'm running NET Framework 2.0 and 3.0 (Vista components) and I was never offered this update. Furthermore, contrary to what the link states, you cannot remove NET Framework 1.1 as you noted earlier, and I know this from MS-MVPs - the tool I linked is the only one to actually completely remove v1.1, as it is built into the OS Service Pack and needs much registry cleaning. Windows Installer Cleanup will only delete some bits of pointers, not mentions in the registry or the INF files.

Just before John's post, you had tried to remove NET Framework 2.0 using the same cleanup tool but stated it failed. Now you stated it cleaned it up. I am also unaware before this and haven't come across NET Framework 1.1 in the Add/Remove to allow removal. There lies your success! 

Nice to know that did the trick, so thanks to John and thanks for letting us know. :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

figgepop said:


> The Event Log -- Applications shows all installations successful.
> Add/Remove Programs shows all three versions of .NET present (although I'm at a loss as to why I would need all three versions present and usable.)


It's possible that there are things in the earlier versions that are not repeated in later ones. :4-dontkno I posted a question to MS about this and will report back when I hear from them




> Regards and thanks to all for your attention and help.



All part of the service, although it wasn't for entirely altruistic reasons; I needed to fix the problem for myself.:grin:


----------

